# Back With Pics!



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Been awhile since my last visit, so I'd thought I'd take a look back at the site. Lots of new stuff, and I still have Fish Sanctuary going. 
Over time, my fish photography skills have improved.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Nice Pictures!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

FishMatt said:


> Nice Pictures!


Thanks.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Angel fry?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> Angel fry?


Yep. 20 Blushing Platinum Angels.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice, money makers eh?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

If they actually are platinum then they def are money makers. Loha would be proud lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> Nice, money makers eh?





Tallonebball said:


> If they actually are platinum then they def are money makers. Loha would be proud lol


I actually purchased them for $22 total awhile back. They will be my next breeding project.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> I actually purchased them for $22 total awhile back. They will be my next breeding project.


Parents.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey hey hey welcome back. 
looks like things are going extremely well.
congrats on the fry!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

The wittle fry are so cute <3 lol.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice, and welcome back. Out of curiosity, how much do Blushing Platinum Angels go for? I don't really keep track of angelfish (synos are more my thing )


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Those don't look like platinums too me but the pics aren't very good. 
They just look like normal blushing angels. 
I only say that because they don't look near shiny enough from those pics, have too much yellow on their nose, and all the Platinums I have had have really tall skinny fins, not as wide as yours.
Maybe the guy you bought them from just thought they were platinum? I could be wrong though.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> hey hey hey welcome back.
> looks like things are going extremely well.
> congrats on the fry!


Thanks Pleco. 


chocolatecrunch said:


> The wittle fry are so cute <3 lol.


lol, they are indeed. 


Dragonbeards said:


> Very nice, and welcome back. Out of curiosity, how much do Blushing Platinum Angels go for? I don't really keep track of angelfish (synos are more my thing )


I'm not sure on how much they go for. Adult pair I would think $30+


Tallonebball said:


> Those don't look like platinums too me but the pics aren't very good.
> They just look like normal blushing angels.
> I only say that because they don't look near shiny enough from those pics, have too much yellow on their nose, and all the Platinums I have had have really tall skinny fins, not as wide as yours.
> Maybe the guy you bought them from just thought they were platinum? I could be wrong though.


Not sure if you saw this, but they are a Blushing Angel and Platinum Angel mix. Not just Platinum Angels. 
Just making sure, lol. The guy is a trusted breeder, lots of beautiful Angels. Blue Platinum, Gold, Gold Plat, etc. The Juvies are showing some nice coloration in the fins. They are starting to get this... "Copper" like like color in them. Took some pics, not the best though.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I did misread lol my bad


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> I did misread lol my bad


No problem.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I must admit, those are some beautiful fish and they actually do look like platinums!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

chocolatecrunch said:


> I must admit, those are some beautiful fish and they actually do look like platinums!


They are great looking Angels.


----------

